# Daiwa EXIST HYPER BRANZINO 2508R CUSTOM Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (16. März 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot

*Daiwa  *​ *EXIST HYPER BRANZINO *​ *2508R CUSTOM
*​ * bei uns zum Hammerpreis erhältlich !

Nur 499,99 € 
*​ *Art. NR. 10121-250*​ *MADE in Japan !!!*​ Produktbeschreibung: ​ 
Mit der EXIST HC BRANZINO 2508R zelebriert DAIWA Rollenbaukunst auf
höchstem technischem Niveau. Die Kombination von Magnesium für die
Gehäusekonstruktion und hochwertigsten, lasergefrästen Metallteilen für
die Getriebeeinheit sorgen für eine rundum perfekte Einheit, die an Leichtigkeit
und Laufruhe wohl nicht zu überbieten ist. Das Getriebe wird aus
einer speziellen Metalllegierung gefräst, die auch bei den SALTIGA Rollen
zum Einsatz kommt und für höchste Belastungsfähigkeit sorgt. Die mit
japanischer Woven-Kohlefaser beschichtete ultra leichte Aluminiumspule
wird in einem speziellen Fertigungsverfahren hergestellt, das das Gewicht
der Rolle zusätzlich reduziert. Durch die halbflache Spule eignet sich die
Rolle einerseits ideal zum Fischen mit dünnsten monofilen Schnüren, wie
auch für extrem dünne geflochtene Schnüre. Die ideale Rolle zum leichten
Angeln auf Zander, Barsch, Forelle und Döbel mit kleinen Kunstködern.

​ 

 REAL FOUR Concept
 

 Washable Konstruktion
 

 11 „CRBB“ Kugellager
 

 AirMetal Magnesium Rollenkörper
 

 Aluminiumkurbel maschinengefräst
 

 Wasserdichte, versiegelte Bremse
 

 Hyper DigiGear gefrästes Getriebe
 

 Silent Achshub-System
 

 Infinite Rücklaufsperre
 

 Anti Backlash System (ABS)
 

 Superleichte AIR Weitwurfspule
 

 AirBail Rollenbügel, titaniumbeschichtet
 

 Longlife Bügelfeder
 

 Twist Buster II Schnurlaufröllchen
 

 Individuelle Seriennummer
 

 Hardcase Transporttasche
 

 Made in Japan
 Details:​ 

Gewicht: 230 g
 

 Kugellager: 11 
 

Schnurfassung: 0,24mm - 150m 
 
 

 Übersetzung: 4,8 : 1
 

Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung: 71 cm
  *MADE in Japan !!!*​
 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ANZINO-2508R-CUSTOM-Hammerpreis_p13515_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ANZINO-2508R-CUSTOM-Hammerpreis_p13515_x2.htm

 bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

